# A new Archery Pro Shop in Macon September 17:



## Taylor Co. (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes. I am excited to announce that I will be heading up the Archery Department at Money Mizer, located off of the Pierce exit in Macon,Ga. on Riverside Drive(2540 Riverside to be exact). We will be a full service Pro Shop. 
We will feature: PSE, Hoyt, Mathews, Mission, Bear, & yes, Obsession Bows! Arrows will be: Carbon Express, BlackEagle, & Carbon Force.
Looking forward to serving the Macon/Gray/Forsyth area.
Respectfully,
Trey Doveton


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 6, 2012)

You might need a solid American made cross bow line! I know a goodun'


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 6, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> You might need a solid American made cross bow line! I know a goodun'



Yes sir! The Parkers are dog-gone good! Come see me Byron.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 6, 2012)

*FINALLY!!!  Can't wait for that place to hurry up and open! *


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Sep 8, 2012)

C u in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 8, 2012)

Taylor Co. Byron seems like a nice guy but don't give in sooo easy. Make him work a little and give up a few hunting spots.


----------



## 3darcher (Sep 8, 2012)

Trey- wish you much success with the new store. Great bow line up!


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck Trey!!!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## kevincox (Sep 8, 2012)

Trey, will you work on a Bowtech?


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck Trey!!!!


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 9, 2012)

Trey,

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 9, 2012)

Taylor Co. said:


> Yes. I am excited to announce that I will be heading up the Archery Department at Money Mizer, located off of the Pierce exit in Macon,Ga. on Riverside Drive(2540 Riverside to be exact). We will be a full service Pro Shop.
> We will feature: PSE, Hoyt, Mathews, Mission, Bear, & yes, Obsession Bows! Arrows will be: Carbon Express, BlackEagle, & Carbon Force.
> Looking forward to serving the Macon/Gray/Forsyth area.
> Respectfully,
> Trey Doveton



Thank God!


----------



## GA HOYT (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Thank God!



no lie about that. Cant wait to get them rolling off the line out there.  There aint a doubt in my mind that this is going to be a great shop.


----------



## mattech (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 10, 2012)

kevincox said:


> Trey, will you work on a Bowtech?



Yes, Kevin. 
Thank you everyone for the " well wishes". We are excited about opening! All PM's answered.


----------



## Big John (Sep 10, 2012)

Good luck Buddy!!!


----------



## kcausey (Sep 11, 2012)

How's that tool belt working out? Any luck this past weekend....I took 3 to the cooler yesterday...
Foreign deer though.


----------



## 3Dshooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck brother!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 12, 2012)

kcausey said:


> How's that tool belt working out? Any luck this past weekend....I took 3 to the cooler yesterday...
> Foreign deer though.



Well, didn't kill anything..but did see a doe with fawns and a small 6-pt Sun. I say it was great to get back in the woods with a bow in hand.


----------



## kcausey (Sep 12, 2012)

Taylor Co. said:


> Well, didn't kill anything..but did see a doe with fawns and a small 6-pt Sun. I say it was great to get back in the woods with a bow in hand.



I'll be there sometime this week. Im in jasper co right with 9 hens under me.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 12, 2012)

good luck Trey


----------



## Brian from GA (Sep 12, 2012)

I was over there today.... gorgeous store. Well except for Trey... well and Robert. They are ugly and moody.  Go by and see Kay and Jenn only two worth talking to  

Had fun today Trey. Ya'll gonna be busy between now and Monday.... good luck.


----------



## steve melton (Sep 12, 2012)

thank god!!


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 12, 2012)

Gonna stop by and say hey in the next few weeks for sure, I'm excited that a good shop is opening up between home and camp, should make any last many supplies easy to grab without going to Dublin


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 13, 2012)

Pass by there every day. Didn't realize it was going to be a bow shop. I thought it was another we buy gold place.

Good luck Trey!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck with it Trey!  If I were closer, I'd stop by...


----------

